# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Selbstbau oder gebraucht kaufen?

## Greenhorn

Die Kluft zwischen Gebrauchtpreisen und den Kosten fuer den Neubau eines vergleichbaren Hauses wird immer groesser.
Der Neubau eines "3-Schlafzimmerhauses" kostet mit Grundstueck und Aussenanlage in sehr, sehr einfacher Bauausfuehrung etwa 1,8 Mio TB.
Ich wohne z.Z. in einem gemietetem Haus etwa gleicher Grundflaeche (Wohnzimmer 70 m[sup:1a3fpkh3]2[/sup:1a3fpkh3]). Ich koennte das Haus sicher fuer 1,1 MioTB kaufen.
Das Haus ist 12-15 Jahre alt, aber absolut solide gebaut. Der Aussenanstrich ist erneuerungsbeduerftig, ebenso der Anstrich des Zaunes. Die Elektroinstallation ist gut, guter Fussboden, ....
Wollte man das Haus in vergleichbarer Lage und Ausfuehrung heute bauen, schaetze ich das Minimum auf 2,5 MioTB.
Auch im Rahmen von Versteigerungen kann man oft Super-Schnaepp'chen machen. Hier muss man aber aufpassen, dass man nicht den alten Kreditvertrag mit absolut schlechten Konditionen mituebernehmen muss.

----------


## schiene

Also für mich/uns kommt nur ein Neubau in Frage.
1.Wir haben eigene Grundstücke in guter Lage welche sehr sehr billig waren und nun       komplett aufgeschüttet sind
2.Die meisten Häuser entsprechen nicht meinen Vorstellungen
3.Im Dorf oder der näheren Umgebung bekommen wir alle Bauutensilien vergleichsmäßig sehr billig zu kaufen.
4.es gibt ja paar Dinge die ein Mann tun soll wie z.b. ein Haus bauen(hab ich mal gehört)  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Letztes Jahr hat eine Thai im Dorf ein kleines Haus (etwa 2 Jahre alt und 80m²)inkl.
300m² Land für 10.000 Euro verkauft.Das Haus war von einem "Farang"bezahlt und kurzzeitig bewohnt worden.Es entsprach aber nicht meinen Vorstellungen,auch wenn es von der Größe vollkommen ausgereicht hätte.Mitlerweile hat es ein Thai gekauft.
Das Haus war sehr gut gefliest,mit gut instalierter Elektrik.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Also für mich/uns kommt nur ein Neubau in Frage.
> 1.Wir haben eigene Grundstücke in guter Lage welche sehr sehr billig waren und nun       komplett aufgeschüttet sind
> 2.Die meisten Häuser entsprechen nicht meinen Vorstellungen
> 3.Im Dorf oder der näheren Umgebung bekommen wir alle Bauutensilien vergleichsmäßig sehr billig zu kaufen.
> 4.es gibt ja paar Dinge die ein Mann tun soll wie z.b. ein Haus bauen(hab ich mal gehört)


Kann ich alles voll verstehen, sehe es eigentlich genauso.
Ich *glaube* das war Ghandi: ".... ein Mann soll eine Hose schneidern, einen Sohn zeugen und ein Haus bauen."
Da bist du ja noch voll im Verzug, oder hast du schon eine Hose geschneidert?  ::  
Das mit dem second-hand-Haus habe ich mir fuer die Mia Noy vorgemerkt    ::

----------


## pit

> Auch im Rahmen von Versteigerungen kann man oft Super-Schnaepp'chen machen. Hier muss man aber aufpassen, dass man nicht den alten Kreditvertrag mit absolut schlechten Konditionen mituebernehmen muss.


Wir haben unser Haus in Bangkok auf diese Weise erstanden. Das Geschäft wurde über die Bank abgewickelt, die das Haus auch zur Versteigerung angeboten hat. Damit geht das Risiko, den alten Vertrag auch nur im Ansatz zu übernehmen, gegen Null! Mann muss wohl berücksichtigen: Auf den Kaufbetrag sind 5% Grunderwerbssteuer zu entrichten!   ::  




> ... Ich *glaube* das war Ghandi: ".... ein Mann soll eine Hose schneidern, einen Sohn zeugen und ein Haus bauen."
> Da bist du ja noch voll im Verzug, oder hast du schon eine Hose geschneidert?  
> Das mit dem second-hand-Haus habe ich mir fuer die Mia Noy vorgemerkt


Du hast da wohl wirklich die indische Version erwischt. Auf deutsch heisst es: Haus bauen, Baum pflanzen, Sohn zeugen! Hab ich alles durch! Warum sollte ich ne Hose schneidern? a) kann ich nicht, b) gibt es fertig zum Kaufen!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ich bleibe trotzdem dabei,  ich bevorzuge immer noch den Kauf eines gebrauchten Hauses! 
Nach 20Jahren sieht man die gemachten Fehler.

----------

